# Is this Watch Pen Ok?



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

Ok I promise I will not post any more watch part pens! I know this type of pen has really been posted many times (me included)  I just finished up 7 of the Sierras and a Majestic. I still have 2 more Majestic's left to do and 1 more solid silver and 18kt gold hardware coming from Mike Redburn that I'm waiting on.  All these along with the 3 left to do will be in DC with Jen and I in August.

Comments welcome good or bad.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## walshjp17 (May 28, 2014)

Nicely done.  The workmanship is fabulous and the F&F is spot on.  

The only thing I'm personally not crazy about is the double/triple faces on some of the Sierras.  IMHO, they take up too much real estate on the barrels.


----------



## Alex D (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful work!  I guess we know where all the dead watches have been going lately.

Clearly, it's five o'clock somewhere!

Alex


----------



## Woodkiller (May 28, 2014)

Those are spectacular! I especially like the face on the one in the bottom center. Someday I hope to be that good..........


----------



## southernclay (May 28, 2014)

Nice work! That's an expensive trey! The blue one really pops, I like it and the black face Breitling the best


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> Nicely done.  The workmanship is fabulous and the F&F is spot on.
> 
> The only thing I'm personally not crazy about is the double/triple faces on some of the Sierras.  IMHO, they take up too much real estate on the barrels.


 
Thanks John!
That triple is actually a 6 dial pen.  The other 3 are on the opposite side not facing the camera. I wanted to do something out of the ordinary so I thought I'd try a couple of doubles and then the 6 dials.  There are actually many other parts in the 6 dial pen. The picture isn't the best.  To much angle.  Probably should have been more directly above the pens.  I didn't think the DF would be quite that bad.


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

Woodkiller said:


> Those are spectacular! I especially like the face on the one in the bottom center. Someday I hope to be that good..........


 
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Nice work! That's an expensive trey! The blue one really pops, I like it and the black face Breitling the best


 
Thanks Warren!


----------



## carlmorrell (May 28, 2014)

No, they all suck.  Mail them to me, and I will dispose of them properly:biggrin:

Sorry, could not resist.  Outstanding!


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 28, 2014)

Outstanding work Dale, Spot on fit and finish. I would like to find a nice watch part blank like those.


----------



## plano_harry (May 28, 2014)

Dale, your work is exceptional!  Hope you sell out in DC.


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Dale, your work is exceptional!  Hope you sell out in DC.


 
Thanks Harry!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> Outstanding work Dale, Spot on fit and finish. I would like to find a nice watch part blank like those.


 
Thanks much Dan!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

carlmorrell said:


> No, they all suck.  Mail them to me, and I will dispose of them properly:biggrin:
> 
> Sorry, could not resist.  Outstanding!


 
:laugh:


----------



## Band Saw Box (May 28, 2014)

Well deserved Dale.


----------



## Rodnall (May 28, 2014)

Very nice! Someone has too much TIME on their hands. :biggrin:


----------



## plantman (May 28, 2014)

Fantastic  !!    Jim  S


----------



## Big (May 28, 2014)

Those are absolutely, incredible and beautiful, I would like to be able to get one for my wife and I at some point. I am not sure that I would be able to come up with the parts and pieces to try to make any for myself.


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

Rodnall said:


> Very nice! Someone has too much TIME on their hands. :biggrin:


 
Thanks Rod!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

plantman said:


> Fantastic  !!    Jim  S


 
Thanks Jim and Micheal!


----------



## mark james (May 28, 2014)

Oh those look nice...  Maybe next year!

Only critique:  I agree that the few with multiple-faces are possibly too busy.
The rest are wonderful!!!  Keep up the good work and stop sucking up the watch parts from EBay!!!

Really NIce work!

Be proud!


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 28, 2014)

Wow Dale those are all just beautiful. Nice collection..


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

mark james said:


> Oh those look nice...  Maybe next year!
> 
> Only critique:  I agree that the few with multiple-faces are possibly too busy.
> The rest are wonderful!!!  Keep up the good work and stop sucking up the watch parts from EBay!!!
> ...


 
I just wanted to try multiple dials specifically geared for the ladies.  The ladies dials are small and dainty so I added an extra one for the double dial.  The one that looks like its got 3 dials actually has a total of 6.  3 on the opposite side.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Marko50 (May 28, 2014)

*Sign me up*



carlmorrell said:


> No, they all suck.  Mail them to me, and I will dispose of them properly:biggrin:




Ummmm….When carl is done going through them, I'll take what's left over.:wink:


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

Marko50 said:


> carlmorrell said:
> 
> 
> > No, they all suck.  Mail them to me, and I will dispose of them properly:biggrin:
> ...


 

:laugh:


----------



## mark james (May 28, 2014)

I just wanted to try multiple dials specifically geared for the ladies.  The ladies dials are small and dainty so I added an extra one for the double dial.  The one that looks like its got 3 dials actually has a total of 6.  3 on the opposite side.

Thanks for the comments![/QUOTE]

OK...  A good experiment - and you may LIKE the result.  So the result is a matter of preference and a possible customer desire, no problem with that! (I still like your single dials better - but I understand what you were trying to do!).  

Basically..Great pens!   :banana:


----------



## Airbear77 (May 28, 2014)

Those look awesome. You should be proud!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

mark james said:


> I just wanted to try multiple dials specifically geared for the ladies.  The ladies dials are small and dainty so I added an extra one for the double dial.  The one that looks like its got 3 dials actually has a total of 6.  3 on the opposite side.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!



OK...  A good experiment - and you may LIKE the result.  So the result is a matter of preference and a possible customer desire, no problem with that! (I still like your single dials better - but I understand what you were trying to do!).  

Basically..Great pens!   :banana:[/QUOTE]


Thanks Mark


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 28, 2014)

Airbear77 said:


> Those look awesome. You should be proud!



Thanks Arron


----------



## elkhorn (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful work, Dale. Fit and finish are spot on as usual.  The pairings of the blanks with the kits goes very well.


----------



## ossaguy (May 28, 2014)

That's an amazing collection,wow!!!




Steve


----------



## donwatson (May 29, 2014)

An awesome sight. What amazing skills you show.

take care
Don W


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 29, 2014)

elkhorn said:


> Beautiful work, Dale. Fit and finish are spot on as usual.  The pairings of the blanks with the kits goes very well.



Thanks John!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 29, 2014)

ossaguy said:


> That's an amazing collection,wow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve!


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 29, 2014)

donwatson said:


> An awesome sight. What amazing skills you show.
> 
> take care
> Don W



Thanks Don!


----------



## carlmorrell (May 29, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> Marko50 said:
> 
> 
> > carlmorrell said:
> ...



Good luck with that plan. I might as well confess, I am a hoarder!


----------



## kingkeyman (Jun 1, 2014)

Do the sierra/Gatsby style have the standard 27/64 tube, or are they the "grand" style with the 3/8 tube?


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 1, 2014)

kingkeyman said:


> Do the sierra/Gatsby style have the standard 27/64 tube, or are they the "grand" style with the 3/8 tube?



David the Sierra vista uses the 27/64" tube.


----------



## ladycop322 (Jun 1, 2014)

I love every one of them! Wish I lived in MI so I could pay you to teach me your expertise! Thank you for sharing Dale!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 1, 2014)

ladycop322 said:


> I love every one of them! Wish I lived in MI so I could pay you to teach me your expertise! Thank you for sharing Dale!



Thanks for the kind words Michelle!


----------



## OZturner (Jun 2, 2014)

Absolutely Outstanding Assembly of Watch Pens, Dale & Jen.
Don't apologise for posting them, I never tire of seeing your Work.
Superb Craftsmanship.
Brian.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 2, 2014)

OZturner said:


> Absolutely Outstanding Assembly of Watch Pens, Dale & Jen.
> Don't apologise for posting them, I never tire of seeing your Work.
> Superb Craftsmanship.
> Brian.



Thanks much Brian! Much appreciated!


----------

